# To: Music Lovers - What is your root?



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

I am thinking that traditional music is the spirit, the root, and the foundation of culture and humanity. Where does it fit in? 

Should we have a World Traditional and Folk forum?

Yeah, World! 
Europe(West, East, North, South), Asia, America(North, Central, South), Arab and Middle East, Africa, Oceania, Pacific Islands...

This realm should contain the richest content and the most diverse style and taste of all! It is the most "Classical" of all "Classical"!

Don't you think, music lovers?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, this is a good topic. I think you are asking about the various folk musics of the world. I love traditional folk music.

Some of my favorites: Scottish, Hungarian, Scandinavian.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, let's open a new discussion forum devoted to Traditional and Folk, World!

I love tuneful and melodious traditional and folk from all over the world. To name a few exceptional regions and places: South and Central America, Europe, Asia; Ireland, Scotland, Spain, Italy, German, Denmark, West Russia, India, Japan, China, Malaysia, Indonesia, Hawaii, Mexico, Brazil, and many more...

Traditional and folk music from these places is very tuneful and an unique representation of their respective region.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that one thread could be enough, but I have nothing against another sub-forum. 

I've heard some folklore, mostly celtic, and really enjoyed it.


----------

